# Portraits



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have seen some stunning shots of dogs just lately particularly of black dogs with a back background so dragged the camera and dogs out today 





































Add your portraits


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow what lovely doggies you have and so photogenic


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Magnificent shots. You could have a career in pet photography


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you have sunshine today or is that all artificial light?
They are beautiful pictures - I love the bottom one of Chance, very arty.
Where is Chance's collar?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We have had lovely sun today so lots of natural light - I had not figured out how to switch the flash off posh camera though so that joined in too. I really need to get to grips with the camera in manual more.

I took Chances collar off as I was aiming for black and white apart from her eyes  

Bottom one is nearly there for what I was aiming for apart from a bit too close in and focus not quite there on her eyes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics, I agree you should do this professionally as well as a hobby x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I might have to try for 'portraits' all I really have are head shots, or character pics.
I took a couple of pics of Kiki today that I liked. One of Inzi last week which I also like, even though one eye is in shadow..
Dot has reached 'hairy head' stage - when her eyes completely disappear... her eyes are much darker than Inzi or Kiki's and her head much curlier. It is best if I take pics of her from above because then most likely to get slight eye white showing which helps draw attention to her little beady eyes  one pic of her today with no eyes and one from three weeks ago!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the first Kiki and Inzi  I know what you mean about eyes though - I have enough trouble with Molly and her hair and she has the advantage of light colour.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a few of Maggie. I'll have to try the full body one again with just trees or sky in the background instead of the house and take her harness off plus get all of her head in the picture.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love all the shots and while I love the idea of this challenge, Rufus will NOT. I'll make him do it anyways though.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

So many beautiful photos of 'poos and honorary poos! Fantastic jobs to those with the cameras! Lots of photography skills on this forum!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Love love love these pics it has really put me in the mood for taking good pictures but Harley never seems to keep still when the camera comes out !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

recently got a new camera (nothing flash) so will try to get some good ones soon. Love all those above, I really like the first one of Chance, think it looks like a painting. and you have captured Molly really well. This is one i like best from my recent pics of Dudley - the soft surround effect is actually a fault on the camera but I love it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the picture of Dudley he looks oh so comfortable - although I'm sure he used to be a 'Not on the furniture' dog


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A lovely hazy snoozy shot of Dudley.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love the picture of Dudley he looks oh so comfortable - although I'm sure he used to be a 'Not on the furniture' dog


He was! He was not allowed on it until he was 2! glad we stuck to that, he never tries to go on furniture any where other than here now and he will get down the second I ask him to, not sure he would have been like that if we had not enforced the no furniture rule when he was younger. Mind you, when we started allowing him it was just meant to be on 'his' blanket...he soon started going on the other end of the sofa and then you think 'oh well, he doesn't leave hair...' and it was meant to be just the sofa, but he has taken a bit of a liking to the armchair as you can see....!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely Maggie and Dudley  the soft surround really works well - lots of my nicest shots are not quite how I intended either.

Looking forward to plenty more portrait shots. My pair know the routine now - they sit for a photo (or two) and then get their reward, in Chances case a ball usually and Molly food  Chance is particularly easy to often get her looking exactly where I want as her eyes do not leave her ball so I just need to move it wherever I want her to look


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dudley is gorgeous he looks so comfy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures especially the eyes. All I have is my phone. Nick has a Nick camera but almost never uses it add we each have two dogs to manage on leash.


----------

